# Gunner's first raw egg



## Cathy's Gunner

I decided to try an egg after watching several members pups chew their way through some eggs. My guy, Gunner, uses his paws all the time so I wasn't surprised how his egg was cracked.


----------



## sdain31y

are they good for them? didn't bother his stomach? how often can they have them?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Go to the search link and type in "Can dogs eat raw eggs?" There is lots of information there. Also, several others have shown video's of their dogs eating eggs. I'm going to try hard boiled next time. I just gave it to him tonight so I don't know how it will affect him. I'm sure he will be just fine.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

OMG! That was so cute!!! Mine loooove eggs!


----------



## janine

So cute...I love how they all have their own style of eating eggs.


----------



## Laurie

That was too cute....I love his reaction when he broke the egg!!!

I'll have to try this with my guys....


----------



## Chance's Owner

That is CUTE!!!


----------



## Jamm

Adorable! So cute when he broke it haha


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Gunner was precious! When he broke it, you could tell there was a moment of 'Whoops!' Then he was so gentle after that! And I just LOVED hearing you talk to him! Total admiration!!!!

Thank you so much for sharing this!!!!! I plan on giving one to mine at least every couple weeks now.


----------



## Boondox

Tetley, my late soul dog, *loved* raw eggs. Since we have a flock of chickens they are always around. 

I remember the day he discovered where they came from and still laugh at the sight of my tall, leggy, beautiful field golden crawling on his belly while sneaking up on a poor, unsuspecting hen laying an egg in the meadow. He'd put that wet nose right up under her tail and suck the egg into his mouth as the hen squawked in outrage and humiliation!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thanks all. I need to go outside and take a picture of where the egg was broken. He keeps going out there licking and digging at the spot. I have no more grass there and a small hole now. I made the mistake of not spraying it down after he licked it.:doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen

That was too funny. I loved his surprise when the egg broke, made me laugh!  And about the egg spot, guess you're going to have to give him his egg in the same spot from now on, contain the damage :bowl:


----------



## paula bedard

I couldn't load the video, I have that issue with YouTube off and on. I'm sure it's cute though.

Ike loves raw eggs too, but he does not understand that HE can crack him himself, he'll walk away from it if I don't crack it for him. My son's pup does the same thing, if I don't crack it for him, he'll walk away from it. I've tried to show both of them to use their paws but they're too gentle. Maybe one day...


----------



## goldensmum

Lucky Gunner, I'm sure it will be the first of many

Ginny would carry a raw egg - she used to do it when she was in our dog demonstration team, but Holly would hold it in her mouth and refuse to move. I don;t think my 2 at the moment would do it without breaking it, think I might have a try tomorrow


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Not sure how this thread got back out here??? It's more than a year old....but cute.


----------

